# Raising GH without raising KH?



## Mark Fisher (Dec 29, 2011)

MgSO4 (epsom salt) will raise the GH without raising the KH, as will CaSO4 (calcium sulfate).


----------



## danielt (Dec 19, 2012)

Calcium chloride (the white stuff you put in a passive de-humidifier) can also be used. Chloride I hear it's good for the plants and also provides an alternative to using two sulfates.

I'm using a mix of epsom salt and CaCl for my shrimp.


----------



## JustJen (Jun 20, 2011)

I was just "sure" I was looking to the impossible  Will investigate those options and play around with a empty tank or two and see what I can accomplish. Thanks so much!!


----------



## danielt (Dec 19, 2012)

About that de-humidifier stuff. Make sure it's plain or neutral. They seem to be selling fragrances also. Don't know about that. And make sure you put small amounts of everything in the mix. This stuff, epsom and all the others don't need large quantities to raise hardness by 3-4 german degrees.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

GH is a measure of Ca and Mg. Plants and fish need both, in the right ratio. 
Do not just add Mg (Epsom salt) hoping that any 'ol GH test result is good. You are not looking for a specific test result. Your fish, plants, shrimp and so on need the right balance of minerals. 

Seachem Equilibrium has the right balance of Ca:Mg.
Use that to raise the GH. 
Barr's GH booster has the right blend. 
So do many others, but watch out! Some have sodium chloride, which you most certainly do not want. 

If you want to mix your own then use the right amounts of the right things to give you something fairly close to about 4 parts Ca to 1 part Mg.


----------



## JustJen (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone! Whatever I do, I'll fool with it on an empty tank first (then maybe test run it on a few cherry culls) before I go to bringing in any new shrimp. Just happy to know that what I need to do IS doable!


----------



## danielt (Dec 19, 2012)

To overcome the ratio issue you might want to dissolve these substances in the same distilled water quantity. 2-3 1L (or whatever the measuring unit you use) bottles. Dissolve only one of the substances in each bottle. Have the same hardness in all of them. When preparing for a water change, you mix them to meet the ratio Diana explained.

You need to use this method as there is no way of telling if the same quantity of salt produces the same level of hardness. You may reach the point where you put 4 parts Ca and 1 part Mg and you end up with a skewed ratio.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Having a Ca test can help. 
Then you can figure out what the Mg is, too. 
Look it up, though, the math is a bit more complex than simply subtracting the Ca from the GH test result.

The ratio is not that critical for the plants. If you have reliable info that the shrimp must have a particular ratio, go with that.


----------

